# Percent of ME's with PE?



## sumpnz (Feb 4, 2014)

So, I'm applying to get into an MBA program. Got the PE after the exam in fall 2012. Glutton for punishment on some level I guess.

Anyway, as part of my application for the MBA I was including the PE as a brag item in my "Statement of Purpose" essay. My dad was suggesting listing the percentage of ME's and AE's that get licensed, and I have no clue what that number would be. Of those that take the exam it seems like 80-85% eventually get it.

Anyone know that info, or at least where to find the data? Nationwide or WA state specific.


----------



## Peele1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just submitted a grad school application (not engineering) and listed the PE, like you. I don't know where to get numbers for that. I can tell you as an EE with PE, it appears that nearly all PE's are Civil Engineers. The application, materials, advertising, and such is all geared to Civil Engineers.

Given the application requirements, I have no idea how a Chemical, Computer, or Architectural Engineer can get 4 years of experience working for a PE, and have other PE's as references. The Computer one especially, since it is brand new.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Feb 6, 2014)

Have you tried ASME? They probably have some statistics that would be worth reviewing...


----------



## center*ice (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's an interesting article posted on the National Society of Professional Engineers website: http://www.nspe.org/resources/blogs/pe-licensing-blog/80-myth-engineering-profession. The article was published 09/13/10. In a nutshell, the author states that, "only about 20% of those who graduate with a B.S. in engineering in the U.S. go on to become licensed professional engineers." I suppose if you assume that a large portion of that 20% is made up of civil engineers, the remaining disciplines would make up a relatively small percentage.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Feb 6, 2014)

another suggestion is to check with your state's licensing board. several states seem to have records and statistics that might be relevant to the point you're trying to make.


----------



## kalvinjk (Feb 7, 2014)

OP, this is pretty relevant to my situation as well. I'm looking to get my MBA and am in a similar situation as you. If you find anything, can you please PM me or share it on this thread?

Thanks.


----------



## Seabushed (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if you can apply for a GMAT waiver by saying the PE exam was strenuous enough?


----------



## Mark Leyner (Feb 12, 2014)

Seabushed said:


> I wonder if you can apply for a GMAT waiver by saying the PE exam was strenuous enough?


surely you're joking....right?


----------



## solomonb (Feb 12, 2014)

Contact your state board for this information. Here in Texas, you can do a discipline specific search on the PE License look up roster. When I was seeking Industrial Engineers for a project I had, I listed INDUSTRIAL as the discipline and then ran the list. I think that there are about 55,000 PE's in registered in Texas-- both residing here as well as licensed here, but living elsewhere. My search came up with about 800 IE PE's that are registered in Texas-- so about 1.45% of the PE's registered in Texas are Industrial engineers.

OK, knowing that data, you can go to the NCEES web site or NSPE web site, I forget which, and find out how many PE's there are in your state. Knowing the percentage in Texas, you could use that same percentage to "approximate" the number of like discipline engineers in your state. I argue that the TExas sample size is large enough for statistical significance.

Nobody is going to look up the data that you put on the GMAT or Graduate admissions form. No reason to lie or misstate any factual data, however, this method will give you a good ballpark estimate of like minded souls such as yourself in your state!!!!

As a former Business College Dean, I would be favorably impressed to see that you had a PE on your application-- would suggest to me that you should do better than average in the business curriculum.

Go for it-- let us know how it turns out! I suspect that you will do well.


----------

